

Five Creative Strategies Every Startup Should Consider When Producing a Video - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/five-creative-strategies-every-startup-should-consider-when-producing-an-online-marketing-video-2012-05-22

======
seananthony
Most viral videos contain either one or a combination of these strategies.
Very informative.

------
astevie
Very informative article. Thanks!

